# Knife maker referral



## Chef Niloc (Jun 13, 2011)

Another post here reminded me that I have been wanting a leather working round knife made out of 52100. Could any of you recommend a maker that you know who:
1) would make/ enjoy making the knife.
2) You know his work, and the quality of knows his work and how well he knows how to in 52100.
3) knows how to make a leatherworkers round knife, maybe he makes his own sheaths so is familiar with the type of knife?
4) does not have a back order/ waiting list of a year or more.
Thank you
Colin


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2011)

[/IMG]
like this.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 14, 2011)

I think he is after a ulu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulu

There are several makers, I would also try tradesectioin at Bladeforums. 
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/672-The-Knife-Exchange

I would use one of the makers that allready sells ulu knife


----------



## l r harner (Jun 14, 2011)

i have an order for 2 round knives in 52100 one for tight turns and one for wide the specs called for thick spine so that it woudl; be "softer" on his fingers. after i get that finished up and some feedback maybe i can help you out


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 15, 2011)

l r harner said:


> i have an order for 2 round knives in 52100 one for tight turns and one for wide the specs called for thick spine so that it woudl; be "softer" on his fingers. after i get that finished up and some feedback maybe i can help you out


 Hmmmm some one beat me to it huna?? Well that's cool Butch, if you make it to thin for him on accident (or on perpous:thumbsup keep me in mind, otherwise just put me on the list...but boy o boy I can only guess what your waiting list looks like right about now. :doublebanghead:

Hay maybe if you get some of that B52 you could make me one out of that?


----------

